# Worth Restoring? Felicia De Luxe



## robbo84 (Oct 1, 2010)

i saved this from goin to the dump a while ago. it sat around and was forgot about till the other week. so i thought i would look on the net for more info on it, found nothing about the watch but did find this forum obviously lol 

so i was just wondering if it was worth me fixing it or not. and does any body have an idea of the year it is?. i seen a similar watch on the forum but it had a date part on it aswell.







. sorry i cant seem to make the photobucket resize work. i do apollogize for the huge picture. thanks in advance for any information and ideas cheers!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to RLT Robbo,

if you could state what it written on the dial,and what you think maybe wrong with your watch it would be helpful,as your picture is too small to view.

Here is what i do for uploading a pick:

go to your album screen where you see all your picks,each picture has four boxes underneath it, when you run your cursor over them,they are:

Email & IM

Direct Link

HTML Code

IMG Code

just left click the "Direct Link" box so the writing turns blue,then right click,choose copy,come back here to your post,then just left click on the tree icon,and right click in the box and choose paste then click on insert image.(no need to delete the http:// bit)


----------



## robbo84 (Oct 1, 2010)

thanks for that sam. i am uploading a new photo as the image has been distorted due to the resizing. hopefully it will work better .

it says on top of the face, felicia DE LUXE, down the bottom, 17 jewels incabloc,just above the 6 it has a little red star, very bottom says T swiss made T.

what i think is wrong with it - it has lost the winder, as u may be able to see in the photo, needs a band, and a buff and clean.







oh and the arms dont point straight.

hope that pic works better.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

I would guess it to be a 1960s watch.

You could buy a similar working watch for less than it will cost to get this one running (which would result in a case with worn through plating and a non-pristine dial).

It might be worth it if it was a family heirloom but you have already noted that it is not.

If you have any interest in watch repair, you could try to take it on yourself without risking too much. Or you could give it to someone to use as a parts donor watch (an important part of any collection of vintage watches).


----------



## robbo84 (Oct 1, 2010)

ok cool. thanks for that. is there anyone in australia here who is an avid watch collector and hobby repairer that anyone knows of? would be happy for it to go to good use instead of ending up in landfill. thanks.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

robbo84 said:


> i saved this from goin to the dump a while ago. it sat around and was forgot about till the other week. so i thought i would look on the net for more info on it, found nothing about the watch but did find this forum obviously lol
> 
> so i was just wondering if it was worth me fixing it or not. and does any body have an idea of the year it is?. i seen a similar watch on the forum but it had a date part on it


This looks like a 1960s or early 1970s Felicia; a popular brand of generic Swiss lower-mid grade watches marketed in Australia. I understand that they were imported as parts and assembled in Sydney. The same assembler also used to do Rolex back then, particularly the ones with a jewellers name on the dial. Any watchmaker will be able to find the necessary parts if you like it enough to get it fixed. Chances are it has a FHF 96 movement, based on others I've seen.


----------



## K1771 (Nov 23, 2021)

My son has been given a similar Felicia watch, and I love that it has no battery, but it also has no band, and I cannot get the date to change. It's all he has from his father's family, so I'd love to restore it, but how?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

K1771 said:


> My son has been given a similar Felicia watch, and I love that it has no battery, but it also has no band, and I cannot get the date to change. It's all he has from his father's family, so I'd love to restore it, but how?


 Best to look for a recommended proper old school watchmaker with a good reputation for working on mechanical watches. You will also find the cost will most likely be much more than the value of the watch. I have a similar heirloom watch which I had sympathetically restored. Meaning it was mechanically restored, but the rest was cleaned (dial case etc) rather than replated/refinished, because I feel that the wear and tear is all part of the watches history and connection with its previous owner.


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

K1771 said:


> My son has been given a similar Felicia watch, and I love that it has no battery, but it also has no band, and I cannot get the date to change. It's all he has from his father's family, so I'd love to restore it, but how?


 You need a decent watchmaker, the BHI have a list of members on their website if you are in the UK. Some even work by post, @simon2 may be able to help.

It depends if you just need a thorough strip down and service (which would be in the oder of £70 plus any parts) or want some cosmetic restoration. Replating, dial restoration etc is all possible , but of course the costs go up.


----------

